# Rele conectado al PIC



## geniolius (Feb 12, 2008)

Estimad@s, les hago la siguiente consulta, estoy elaborando un proyecto que consiste en conectar un PIC al puerto USB de un PC, este PIC va a tener conectados 3 reles y se va a alimentar directamente de los 5v del puerto USB.
Como ya sabran, el puerto USB solo provee 100mA, los reles de bobina, por lo general necesitan alrededor de 70mA para activarse, lo cual me genera un problema cuando tengo que activar mas de uno a la vez (los reles se conectan al PIC a traves de un transistor driver).
Saben si los reles de estado solido consumen menos corriente para activarse?

Gracias, saludos


----------



## mabauti (Feb 12, 2008)

ya intentaste con el clasico opto + rele ?


----------



## Danirm (Feb 12, 2008)

Prueba con el ULN2803, en el comun pones Vcc(PIN 10), son 8 Darlington supongo que irá bien para tu aplicacion


----------



## geniolius (Feb 13, 2008)

mabauti dijo:
			
		

> ya intentaste con el clasico opto + rele ?



Me sugieres usar un rele de estado solido? podrias darme mas información por favor?

Gracias!


----------



## geniolius (Feb 13, 2008)

Danirm dijo:
			
		

> Prueba con el ULN2803, en el comun pones Vcc(PIN 10), son 8 Darlington supongo que irá bien para tu aplicacion



Disculpa pero no comprendo tu respuesta, como sugieres que conecte el ULN2803? sugieres que use reles electromecanicos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2008)

geniolius dijo:
			
		

> Danirm dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Creo entender que te estan sugiriendo que emplees el puerto como alimentacion de "Comando" del ULN2803 y una fuente de alimentacion externa para tus relees


Edit:
Respecto al relee de estado solido, es un dispositivo hibrido que incluye un optoaislador y un triac en su interior, permite controlar cargas de CA con un bajo consumo de comando.


----------

